# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El agua es anarquista

## Jonasino

> La distribución natural de los recursos hídricos y las dinámicas intrínsecas de sus ciclos obedecen a una combinación de lógicas de índole geológico, geográfico y climatológico, que nada tienen que ver con las distintas actividades humanas y, mucho menos, con la disparidad de planteamientos ideológicos, territoriales y políticos, que soportan la ordenación y la gestión del recurso.
> 
> La diversidad de entes competenciales inspirados, en muchos casos, por visiones cortoplacistas, no encuentran encaje frente a los retos medioambientales, económicos y
> sociales que han de abordarse desde una perspectiva integral, puesto que no admiten soluciones locales, al tratarse de distintas derivadas interrelacionadas de un único sistema hidrológico peninsular, que trasciende las arbitrarias demarcaciones del territorio.
> 
>     Sería deseable un organismo técnico integrador e independiente que armonizara criterios
> 
> Sería deseable un organismo técnico integrador e independiente que armonizara criterios, para introducir racionalidad y apartar del debate político oportunista una materia esencial para el desarrollo sostenible; una entidad cuya autoridad fuera otorgada, ya no por incorporar un carácter vinculante a sus disposiciones, sino del prestigio de sus miembros y la solvencia de sus criterios.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/rafael-bar...-es-anarquista

----------

